# 1.8T head removal in a new beetle



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone got any tips for doing a head removal and replacement on a new beetle with a 1.8T?
I just picked one up with a load of bent valves. Can I remove the head with the intake manifold, exhaust manifold/turbo still on the head? I dont want to be fighting with a bunch of bolts only to find I could have waited until the head was off to remove the manifolds and so forth.
Also, the tensioner gave out while the car was going about 75mph. The valve cover is off, and there is about a .300" gap between the exhaust lifters and the base circle of the cam on cyls 1, 3 and 4. #2 is probably the same, but in the current position the cam is at full lift for cyl 2.
Is it probable that just the valves are severly bent? Or is it likely that the pistons are smashed too? Its a 2000, so I guess its probably an APH.

Lastly, if pistons are bad, is any 1.8T piston/rod combo able to be used in this engine as long as I use the rod and piston together, and use them in a set?


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T head removal in a new beetle (BoostedOne)*

I wouldnt leave the manifolds on, too much of a pain. the intake mani is about a 15 mins job to take off and the exhaust mani and turbo are only about 45 mins. so take an hour and take everything off. then remove the head and see if you have any problems with the pistons. 
Just make sure you have the rights tools when you're doing this, since it makes everyting go alot faster. 
Any questions please feel free to contact me.
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, got the job done on the 19th-20th. Took off a lot more stuff than I had to...
I will post some pointers, so others dont do the same.
Yeah, take off the intake. As you said, its easy as pie.
On the exhaust side, DO NOT take off the turbo. Once you have seen one apart, its easy to see how to go about it. But before hand, its a mother.
I ended up unbolting the downpipe, water lines, removing the exhaust manifold... All of that was unnecessary. To get the bolts for the turbo brace out required removing the passenger side axle from the tranny...If I do it again, it will be done this way:
Remove the boost tube from the turbo that runs along the top and behind the engine. Once that is removed simply remove the 3 bolts holding the turbo to the manifold. There is one bolt that goes up under the heat sheild that you cannot get a socket on. Use a good quality wrench. Once that is loose, you just remove the exhaust manifold with it still attached to the head.
In fact, that is how I installed it. I had the manifold bolted to the head, then dropped it in place. Getting the turbo gasket in place was a SLIGHT challange, but it wasnt too bad. Basically lined it up to the rear passenger hole, got the first bolt started, then spun the gasket around till it lined up with the other 3. Once all three were lined up I just tightened them all down.
To replace the timing belt tensioner(a MUST when doing a belt), you do gotta remove the passenger side motor mount, another mother of a job. Just put a jack under the pan, lift up on it slightly. Unbolt the motor mount from the frame and the vertical bolts holding the block with the pin in it from the engine bracket. Get that crap out of the way and then take off the 3 bolts holding the bracket to the engine. Once thats off, you can get to the tensioner quite easily.


----------

